# He's alive!!!



## deadgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

So if you didn't see the previous post (http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?52514-Virgil-is-MIA-presumed-dead) my baby Virgil went missing about 5 days ago. 

I've gotta tell the whole story from the beginning for the full magnitude of this. It's a sunday night, me and my boyfriend aren't speaking, I haven't left the house all day, none of my friends want to hang out. Or answer my texts, actually. Then I watched a stupid chick flick which got me thinking about an old flame, so I was sitting around listening to adele and feeling sorry for myself. 

To distract myself, I decided to make a grocery list. Then I decided I better count my money, and if I had over $100 I could get some new Copics that I've been lusting after. (art supplies.) Turns out I had quite a bit more than $100, which made me pretty happy for about 20 minutes.

Then I regressed to my previous crappy mood. 

So I'm sitting on my bed listening to radiohead and being pathetically emo.

Then I hear this sort of knocking sound coming from the corner.

Upon further inspection I realize it's coming out of the bedside table. My heart starts racing. I take the drawer out.

_And there he is._ 

I don't know how he got in there, but clearly he couldn't get out. My only guess is that I left it open and then accidentally shut him in there. He had gnawed all around the the base. My poor little baby. He used to be a little on the heavy side. He's so skinny know I can feel his little ribs and spine when I hold him. A couple of days more without water and he probably would have been done for. 

He and my new little boy Jericho, that I got to keep my Dante company since Virgil disappeared, are NOT getting along, but I'll deal with that later. Right now I just want to give him the all-you-can-eat (and drink) buffet treatment and snuggle him for like a day.

It's like life just slapped me in the face and said "quit your bitchin. everything's going to be just fine."

whew. got a couple of tears comin up.


----------



## deadgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

update... got him to eat and drink a bit but all he wants to do is run around. 
I guess if I'd been trapped in a 1ftx1ftx3in area for 5 days I'd want to run around too.


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

That's such good news that you found him!! I get so worried that my ratties will find a hole that I haven't and disappear down it! Congratulations!


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm glad you found him! the very first day I got my two rats, (my first rats raevin & calypso), Raevin jumped out of my hands as I wasn't really experienced with handling them and she was gone two hours and i thought she was gone forever. They've since escaped the cage a couple of times and been pretty easy to catch. Not so much an escape as mommy is half asleep or giving love before work and forgets to shut the cage. Lol But it's very good you found him before anything bad happened


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

So glad you found each other again


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

So glad to hear the good news! I had just read your post under the Rainbow Bridge section and was SO happy to see you have found him!


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

I just have to say, this was the first thing that made me smile all day today! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

What a celebration! So very glad you two are back together


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

yay i am glad you found him.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Great news! Take this as a good sign, life can only get better


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

So glad you found your boy! Be sure to give him 5 days worth of treats and kisses.


----------



## Jewely-Cat (Nov 11, 2012)

That reminds me of the time I got my first rats. I had a little black hood named Patrick and he LOVED to find ways to escape from the cage, and everytime he did it'd be like 2 AM, lol. He'd run around under dressers and stuff with five cats following him around xD


----------



## MandiMo (Nov 15, 2012)

Aww so glad Virgil is safe & well... I also hope that he and Jericho are now a little happier with each other?


----------



## deadgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

boys will be boys. I hear a lot of squeaking these days but they're not actually hurting eachother so... they'll get used to it


----------

